# radio mod for persons with a hand disability



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

the mod to the steering wheel works like a knob on a steering wheel,
and the throttle trigger is pushed on by the thumb.
I have been useing this for 11 years


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*radio mod for disability hand*

could you show how you hold the radio.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i lay it on my lap with the bottol pointed to the right and put my finger of my right hand in the pill bottol. moving it like i am steering a car by one hand.
my left hand, i use my thumb to work the tigger. by pushing or pulling back my hand.

just watch you don't push to hard on the tigger as it will push the radio forward.


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*driving with a disabbility*

thank for writing back and tell more about how you used the radio for me i dont think that will work i had a stoke and at this time my left arm and hand do not move. but me and my sister are setting up one of my radios so i can throttl with my foot. i drill a hole in the trigger and hook a string to it and then i hook the string to my shose i have try this at home and it worked:thumbsup: just find now i will have to try it at the track and see it works


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

interesting rig. how do you work it, with out pulling the radio off your lap?
hope it works out ok at the track.


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*mod to a radio for a person with a hand disability*

we put the radio on its side on a boad that saddle my left leg and i hook the sting to my rigth shoe. the radio face to the rigth so i can steer with my rigth hand:dude:


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

do use any kind of pullys for the string, ?
if you can you should post pictures, it might help others.
It can give any one who has lost a hand to injoy are hobby too.


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*with a hand disabilty*

i do not use a pully. i drilled asmall hole in the tigger ran the string though the hole and tried a not and let thestring hang dowm. :wave:


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

what radio do you use? is it one you can move the wheel for right or left hand use?


----------



## michcat55 (Feb 15, 2011)

hi
\


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*person with a hand disability*



edward 2 said:


> what radio do you use? is it one you can move the wheel for right or left hand use?


I use a spektrum dx3r and yes you can move the wheel for rigth or left hander where are you from and what track do you race at


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i have been down to big dog rc in the summer.
and till it snows i been racing at lucky 13 with my pan car.
i have.
sc10
xxt
hyperdrive pro 2

what do you have ?


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*with a hand disability*



edward 2 said:


> i have been down to big dog rc in the summer.
> and till it snows i been racing at lucky 13 with my pan car.
> i have.
> sc10
> ...


I set the radio up for a 2w drive slash There are two track I will be racing at both run the 2w drive slash on a oval


----------

